# Thomas 1998 - 2015



## MarkH (Jun 19, 2014)

Like all of you I had a very special connection with cats, and one in particular was the strongest of all. That light went out on February 12, 2015. 

Tommy came into my life on October 7th 2006, when he, his sister and his owner (my then fiancé and wife since 2007) moved from America to the UK. 

The first time I saw him "in the flesh" he was sitting at the back of his cat carrier at the airport when I picked them up. He was gorgeous. White with orange ears and tail and a large spot on the left flank, three smaller on the right. As soon as we got to our new home Tommy and I connected. His sister - an American all black and still very much alive - was all about her mommy but Tommy went everywhere with me. If I was at my computer he lay along the back of the keyboard; watching TV he was on the back of the sofa; If I was in bed he lay on me. 

Tommy was my 5AM alarm, pawing and crying to be fed daily for over eight years. He was good natured, he was gentle, he never clawed or hissed, and waited for his sisters and brother to eat before he went near the ample plate. He was loving in a way that didn't mean a bribe with a treat; he wanted to be near people. Visitors would be circled and his head would rub on them til they paid attention. Everyone who met him wanted to take him home. He was our perfect buddy. our "little bud"

In later life he got bad teeth and had three different surgeries that removed all but the fangs and tiny front teeth. He recovered quickly from each one. 

In the early summer of 2014 he developed a wheeze following a trip to the vet for claw clipping. I discovered the vet had given him a new antibiotic without consent as "he looked a bit wet round the nose". The wheeze developed over the course of a weekend and I took Tommy back to the vet and without asking she pumped more of this product and a steroid into him, and we almost lost him. Being a strong and well loved cat tommy pulled through. 

By August the wheeze had gone and the new vet said it was most likely a reaction to the "Convenia" injection of which I forbade use if he ever needed to go back. 

Over this last Christmas his wheeze returned following a new flea treatment and again we thought allergic reaction. But as February dawned I noticed he was losing weight and eating more and more. Some days would see him eat 9 pouches. A blood test said that he did not as I suspected have hyperthyroidism and we returned home two weeks ago. 

Over those two weeks the weight loss was scary and on Monday I took him to another vet who said that Tommy had a very pronounced heart murmur not on any of his other exams. She also pointed out that his abdomen was doing all the work and he was inflating and deflating like a balloon trying to breathe. She suspected fluid on the lungs and Tommy received 4 shots and three sets of tablets "that he will be on for the rest of his life"

When we got home the change was remarkable; his breathing was better he seemed brighter than he had in 6 weeks and he slept through the whole night something he had not done in months. 

On the morning of the 12th he awoke me for his breakfast and waddled away - his legs were sticking out at odd angles. My wife stayed home to monitor him and by the middle of the day was worried. But he ate and drank and I got home at 18.00 to find him breathing like a fish out of water. 

I rushed him back to the vet and they said that they would X ray to see where the fluid was and drain it. I was asked to wait at home (I in fact sat in the car for over an hour outside) and I was called in. 

The X ray showed his lungs were clear but that he had a tumour next to his heart. Tommy wasn't going to get any better. 

It was 8.20PM and they left me alone to say goodbye. 

How do you say goodbye to your right arm; to a son? I held and kissed him and he closed his eyes in his cat smile. I know that its me just imagining and hoping but we connected and he told me it was time and it was OK

Moments later our eldest, Thomas, was no more. His head went limp in my hand as the injection worked speedily. The vet listened and said that was it he was gone

My whole world caved in, I cried like a child - more than when my parents passed away Im ashamed to say - and Tommy left me and his mom for peace and rest

I love you Tommy and the tears are welling as I write this post. I have had cats before, we still have three and a stray we feed. But there will never ever be one I love as much as you

Goodbye my sweet beautiful boy.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Tommy


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

In tears reading this, and so very, very sorry. Do not be ashamed that you cried so much for him. There is nothing harder. Losing them is like losing a child. It's awful. RIP Thomas. You were so loved.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful description of your bond with Tommy. I am so sorry for your loss. Please take some comfort in knowing he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I really got a feel for your love of Tommy and how special he was. I am so sorry. It hurts to loose ones we love. RIP Tommy.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im sorry Mark, i just lost the love of my life 12 days before Tommy..Im a 38 year old man and I cry like a baby for my boy, so let it out. There is also grieving forums and I found that it helped me a lot by reading other peoples stories.

Ill be honest...I went bonkers when my boy left me and im still far from being over him, in fact i will never be over him..

Sorry Mark, as the days pass it will slowly start to get better, very lonely but it does heal abit too slow for my liking..


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Your post about Tommy is a lovely tribute to him. I am sorry for your loss but he had a wonderful life, was loved and gave love and has left you with a heap of memories.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Mark, I am so sorry about Tommy. I am sitting here crying, as I read your post. I understand how much it hurts. You gave Tommy a wonderful life.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sad2:sad2atback

I am so very sorry. Your wonderful post of this wonderful boy has left me in tears. Thank you for taking the time and sharing with us about this special kitty.

Please feel free to post any other memories or picture of him as you may feel the need.

We all know what it's like to feel what you are feeling right now. Many of us, several times over.....


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tommy sure did hold you close and him to you. Beautiful tribute to your beautiful cat.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss; it is never easy to say goodbye to someone you love. Tommy is no different and please don't feel guilty about your grief for him. Those of us who have loved our cats as you loved Tommy know just how heartwrenching this loss is. Your heart will always have a very special place for this very special boy....his spirit will live on in your loving memories.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Tommy.  He told you it was time, and when he smiled, he was thanking you for listening to him and letting him go. So many of us know your grief, and for some of us, it's still very recent. There is no way to explain to people who aren't cat people the depth of the loss you feel, but all of us here understand and feel that connection that you had, and that you will always have, with your kitty. Sendings hugs and wishing you strength.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark,
I am soooo sorry for the loss of your special boy.. It is never ever easy to loose our furry children. 
I lost my special boy in Sept quite suddenly with no known reason. Came home from work to find him and my other boy pining over him.. Was truly heartbreaking all around. So gentle hugs to you and your family.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark,
How blessed you both were, to have each other...such a Special Relationship...
I am so sorry for your loss:'(
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## MarkH (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. I love all animals and especially cats. But somehow Tommy was different even to our others whom I love dearly. We were inseparable. I hated taking holidays because it meant being away from him and my wife and I often text photos of the cats to each other. Several phones dating back to when he arrived are full of pictures and videos of him and the others but mainly him. We loved his big spot that we called "Jupiter" and the way he would almost quack at us when he spoke. 

But it was the way he showed affection. All the others will come to us usually when they are hungry want a treat or need some affection but he was there all the time. No motive. He would sit on the desk as I type, or lay across the keyboard. He would sit beside my chair or at the side of the bed, and wait for me to lay on my back so he could settle down and get loved on. His favourite spots were our bed pillows, and he'd often spend a day there, and most nights. 

The emptiness in the house in palpable. I cant enjoy anything at the moment and the whole world seems silent and empty now even with the others. How blissful for them that they do not know the concept of passing and that tommy is just "not there" at the moment. 

I look forward to the days when his memory brings smiles and not a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes




















His first Hallowe'en in the UK - 2006










The last picture just moments before he crossed the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## MarkH (Jun 19, 2014)

A quick ten minute sketch I did back about four years ago


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

He was a very handsome boy, that 2nd from last photo he has that kitty smile and contented look of a very happy cat


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. I love the sketch, you should put it in a little frame. He looked really thrilled to be dressed in the pink hat, so cute though! I'm glad you have lots of pictures of him. You can see his sweet personality in the pictures. My daughter's cat sleeps right up by her head, just like the picture of THomas sleeping by your head.


----------

